# Enter Key not working



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

Hi,
I don't know if this is a hardware or software issue.
I have a sony vaio e series laptop running windows 7 home premium 64 bit. After a bit of troubleshooting, and the computer going crazy, I'm fairly certain that the keyboard is sending continuous "enter" inputs. This laptop is about 2 days old, and I'm trying to decide if I can fix it, or if it needs to be sent in.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Check to see if any key is stuck anywhere........


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

Its chiclet keys, but it doesn't seem like the enter key is stuck...I mean, its only 2 days old, so it hasn't been through any abuse.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try satrting it in SafeMode and see if the same thing happens

*How to Start in Safemode*

*1*. Restart your computer. 
*2*. Before the windows logo you should gently tap the *F8* key repeatedly until you are presented with a Windows XP Advanced Options menu. 
*3*. Select the option for Safe Mode using the arrow keys. 
*4*. Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode. 
*5*. Do whatever tasks you require and when you are done reboot to boot back into normal mode..


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

Is it possible that some system files got corrupted???? Or is it more likely to be something with the keyboard itself?


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Try safe mode suggestion above.

If it does not work, then try using On-Screen keyboard and use the enter button from there. If that works, then something is wrong with your keyboard. If it still does not work, then something is wrong with the internal software. issue .


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Not sure what it is really doing...but try safemode....if it is the same then I would take it back


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

I spent about 5 hours the night before trying to get this computer to succesfully boot into Windows...in retrospect, it seems like the sticky enter key was the culprit last night.
For whatever reason, the problem went away this morning, then reappeared.

Throughout this process, I have never been able to boot past the classpnp.sys file in safe mode.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

As you have just got the PC and already having problems booting the operating system then I would call the people you got it from


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

I had previously thought that the problems from last night were solved by me uninstalling a certain software, and then doing a system restore.
Last night, I had just finished installing photoshop cs. Once I finished installing, (i'm guessing) is when the enter key began going crazy. I had problems booting into windows, booting into the repair console, loading safe mode, or booting off the recovery dvds. When I finally was able to successfully boot into the repair console, it detected nothing wrong. I selected a system restore, and everything seemed fixed.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

So when you startup the PC what exactly happens....and when does the problem start?

check here

Go to Start > Settings > Control Panel > Accessibility Options. Until this last option, uncheck the box marked "Use StickyKeys.


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

I left safe mode stuck at trying to load the classpnp.sys file. It appears that the computer restarted on its own (huh?) and entered the repair console. The enter key problem is still being replicated within the Windows 7 repair console, although it says it didn't detect errors.

edit: what i mean by this is that the screen flickers between two windows, as if enter is being pressed, so "close" and "view diagnostic and repair details" are being constantly selected, so the "details" window opens, then is immediately closed, then opened again, etc.

If I try to click "view advanced options for system recovery and support," it jumps through the next few screens (presumebly the keyboard is sending continuous "enter" prompts). The computer then reboots, and boots windows normally (I don't touch anything). It gets to the login screen, and once again, presumbly sends "enter" keypresses into the password, leaving the computer stuck with an incorrectly entered password and "welcome".


----------



## snailshell (May 20, 2006)

I don't think sticky keys are turned on

(I had turned on filter keys once the problem began occuring this morning)

I'm typing on another computer with all of these posts, as the vaio is and has been, with the exception a few hours this morning, unusable.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea sounds like a key stuck....or something wrong with the keyboard


----------



## hitesh_beckham (Mar 11, 2010)

try trouble shooting once again it might not be done correctly......


----------

